# Egypt, or bust.



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 16, 2021)

One of my fondest wishes is to go to Egypt to see the Pyramids, and the ruins. I'm also disabled, I would like to go on a guided tour for the disabled to Egypt. You can schedule your own private tour for the disabled. But I'd like to go in a group, rather than on individual  basis.. I'd like to go in the next year or so, anybody thinking the same?


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm afraid next year is out for me, maybe the following year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

Nope you couldn't pay me to go to Egypt it's a dirty hole.. I went years ago and it was bad then, apparently much worse now

Don't believe me.. read this...
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...6-Pyramids_of_Giza-Giza_Giza_Governorate.html


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 16, 2021)

I have been there in July (I'm not kidding) many years ago.  I went down the Nile as far as Abu Simbel near the border with Sudan.  The temperature was 48 C degrees in the shade.  It flike you opened the oven door.  I must of been crazy?  I visited a fellow teacher in Cairo and Alexandria.  The locals hassle you something terrible but the ruins are fantastic.  Greece has nothing compared to Egypt.  Best of luck of your trip.  Don't, I repeat, Don't let anyone tell you not to go.  Live your dreams!  If you got the bucks, there are fancy cruises going down the Nile where you get to sleep and dine in A/C.  Best time to go to Egypt is early spring or late fall.  Don't be like me going in July.  My excuses is that I was a teacher and my holidays were July and August.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 16, 2021)

Sure there's gonna be scuzzy places there, just like anywhere else but if you are on a 'group guided tour' then they will do their best to steer clear of the ugly side of the place. That review featured in the Trip Advisor link was one out of over 8,000. The review site gave this attraction a 4.5 out of 5 rating so there must be something of value to see there. I say go for it if it's a life long dream.

As I said earlier, those guided tours will go out of their way to shield you from the not so nice parts of where ever they take you. And you don't necessarily have to go with others you know because those guided tour companies take care of everything for you and you'll meet others with similar interests at the same time. If I were you, I'd give a travel agent a call and just inquire as to what's available. They'll know which tour companies operate in that area and can give you pricing with all options and even what current Covid regulations are. Those tour companies aren't cheap but I've heard many times over, they offer a top notch product for people just like you.

Good luck. Hope at least check it out. We only live once, right?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2021)

Good luck!

Sometimes taking a year to plan for such a major trip can be as much fun as actually going.

I don’t have any desire to travel.

Maybe a week or two in a quiet cabin for me.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2021)

Egypt? 530 people stung and 8 dead from fat tail scorpions. No, never, no way, I'm never going there.


----------



## Shero (Nov 16, 2021)

You must go!!  I have spent a lot of time in Egypt studying for my degree. I love the place. I love the food. I love the history.
You will need to do a bit more planning than an abled tourist, but the Egyptians are very kind and hospitable to people in wheelchairs.
You may find it difficut though at Giza, I doubt whether they can build ramps there. Anyway, just seeing the pyramids is wonderful.
Here's a video, but there are more which you may find helpful. I advise book with a reputable company, but go, and take me with you !!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Nope you couldn't pay me to go to Egypt it's a dirty hole.. I went years ago and it was bad then, apparently much worse now
> 
> Don't believe me.. read this...
> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...6-Pyramids_of_Giza-Giza_Giza_Governorate.html



My best friend reports the same but she did get a good pic on a camel in front of the pyramids in spite of the ugliness around them.  And that was years before Instagram!


----------



## Shero (Nov 16, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> My best friend reports the same but she did get a good pic on a camel in front of the pyramids in spite of the ugliness around them.  And that was years before Instagram!



Non-sense. There are poor people all over the world. Have you travelled and seen it? What ugliness????


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> Have you travelled and seen it?



Why would I when a trusted best friend who loves to travel (and I mostly don't except for nature spots) gives a negative report?


----------



## Shero (Nov 16, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Why would I when a trusted best friend who loves to travel (and I mostly don't except for nature spots) gives a negative report?


*.*
“A borrowed coat does not keep one warm.” —Egyptian Proverb

.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> *.*
> “A borrowed coat does not keep one warm.” —Egyptian Proverb
> 
> .


You're missing the point...I didn't borrow the coat because I've never had a desire to see the Pyramids.

@fuzzybuddy  does wish to see them and you and Holly have shared your different experiences. I replied to @hollydolly 's post because my best friend had a similar experience to Holly's though she enjoyed other parts of North Africa including other parts of Egypt.  She did anthropological data collection for six months in Tunisa and loved it there.

Maybe Holly will answer your questions to me about poor people and ugliness. Or I can ask Tamera in more detail what she found disappointing about the Pyramids if you're that interested . The main thing I remember is that she said it was very crowded and that the area built up surrounding them was unattractive and distracting.  Thiough Holly's your most immediate source for continuing your questioning of a person who had a negative experience similar to Tamera's.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 16, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> One of my fondest wishes is to go to Egypt to see the Pyramids


I'm with you there, it's on my bucket list. I have flown over them a couple of times so I have seen them, but it's not the same as being there of course.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

Shero said:


> Non-sense. There are poor people all over the world. Have you travelled and seen it? What ugliness????


Absolutely.  We went to Cambodia in 2019, and although it is a very poor country we had a tour guide who took us to his home where his grandmother and extended family lived.  They lived very "modestly", but the children were playing outside and happier than those in the US with their iPhones stuck in their faces.  

We also visited an elementary school, and the children were happy to recite the alphabet to us in English.  It was an experience I will never forget, and it made me realize how we as a developed country are still so unhappy.  Traveling to poorer countries really does broaden your world view and make you appreciate what we have.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 16, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> I have been there in July (I'm not kidding) many years ago.  I went down the Nile as far as Abu Simbel near the border with Sudan.  The temperature was 48 degrees in the shade.  I must of been crazy?  I visited a fellow teacher in Cairo and Alexandria.  The locals hassle you something terrible but the ruins are fantastic.  Greece has nothing compared to Egypt.  Best of luck of your trip.  Don't, I repeat, Don't let anyone tell you not to go.  Live your dreams!


Greece has a lot to offer.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 16, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Greece has a lot to offer.


We just went to the Greek Isles in September.  We have been to Athens many times.  We have visited the Acropolis and Parthenon and the incredible Acropolis Museum every time we have been there.  We have taken the open-air bus all around Athens.  We have had wonderful meals in the Plaka.  We have stayed at the Grand Bretagne and King George on prior trips, but this last time we stayed at the Hilton (I'm retired now).  We love Greece!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 17, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I'm with you there, it's on my bucket list. I have flown over them a couple of times so I have seen them, but it's not the same as being there of course.


Would love to go also and I am in a chair too.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> We just went to the Greek Isles in September.  We have been to Athens many times.  We have visited the Acropolis and Parthenon and the incredible Acropolis Museum every time we have been there.  We have taken the open-air bus all around Athens.  We have had wonderful meals in the Plaka.  We have stayed at the Grand Bretagne and King George on prior trips, but this last time we stayed at the Hilton (I'm retired now).  We love Greece!


yes we've been to the Greek Islands many times too


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Absolutely.  We went to Cambodia in 2019, and although it is a very poor country we had a tour guide who took us to his home where his grandmother and extended family lived.  They lived very "modestly", but the children were playing outside and happier than those in the US with their iPhones stuck in their faces.
> 
> We also visited an elementary school, and the children were happy to recite the alphabet to us in English.  It was an experience I will never forget, and it made me realize how we as a developed country are still so unhappy.  Traveling to poorer countries really does broaden your world view and make you appreciate what we have.


.
..and that is the difference between a traveller and a sit in the bus tourist who want to "hit" all the "must-sees" in a town before they leave. Not me, and not you it seems, we wish to get to know the people, get a feel for the place not just a stamp in the passport to say we been there!
.


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Greece has a lot to offer.



Love Greece! Athens for history. Santorini for beauty and Kasos because it is still a little unspoilt!
.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 17, 2021)

It sounds dumb, but I want to hug a  Pyramid stone. And I know Gaer could come up with an explanation,, for some reason, I feel very at home with ancient Egyptian culture. I'd like to go with a disabled group, rather than just myself.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It sounds dumb, but I want to hug a  Pyramid stone. And I know Gaer could come up with an explanation,, for some reason, I feel very at home with ancient Egyptian culture. I'd like to go with a disabled group, rather than just myself.



That isn't dumb!  Some people are innately spiritual (not necessarily religious) and are more attracted by mystical things than others.  I love the idea of sacred places time out of mind.  I'm not much of a traveler, but I would like to visit sacred sites of my ancestors ...esp the Neolithic structures in the Orkney Islands.

My comments above about my friend's experience weren't meant to dissuade you from your dream!  Just to prepare you for the disappointment some feel in getting to the Pyramids and finding them in this setting. I think the people that go and are disappointed imagine them in isolated splendor surrounded by desert as far as the eye can see as they were before they became a crowded attraction near suburban sprawl. If you're prepared for the negatives in advance, you're much more likely to enjoy the positives.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 17, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> That isn't dumb!  Some people are innately spiritual (not necessarily religious) and are more attracted by mystical things than others.  I love the idea of sacred places time out of mind.  I'm not much of a traveler, but I would like to visit sacred sites of my ancestors ...esp the Neolithic structures in the Orkney Islands.
> 
> My comments above about my friend's experience weren't meant to dissuade you from your dream!  Just to prepare you for the disappointment some feel in getting to the Pyramids and finding them in this setting. I think the people that go and are disappointed imagine them in isolated splendor surrounded by desert as far as the eye can see as they were before they became a crowded attraction near suburban sprawl. If you're prepared for the negatives in advance, you're much more likely to enjoy the positives.


The third world exists, but wealth is becoming more democratized. Besides Egypt wouldn't be Egypt. if it looked like  Des Moines, Iowa, USA


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

I've always felt some sort of affiliation with Egypt but I guess it's odd that I never really wanted to go there. I went to a club one night in Washington DC with a friend who lived there. It was a club frequented by Africans. As I was dancing with one of the men, he asked if I was from Egypt. Apparently I looked Egyptian to him. Anyway...FB, keep us posted on the progress of your plans and hopefully your trip experiences.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 17, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> The third world exists, but wealth is becoming more democratized. Besides Egypt wouldn't be Egypt. if it looked like  Des Moines, Iowa, USA



But the part in the pic is similar, lol!  Different style of architecture, but look again at the pic.  It was taken from inside a Pizza Hut ...logo is on the window.  That area is suburban sprawl created by tourism money.   So many wonderful places are  like that now. Like Stonehenge with its chain link fence and bracketing highways.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 17, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sometimes taking a year to plan for such a major trip can be as much fun as actually going.
> 
> ...


Good point:  Going to Egypt can be very stressful.  Every hear about tourists being shut there or someone planting a bomb.  You cabin may not be as exciting as the pyramids or the Sphinx but it sure is very relaxing.  Guess you could really get in touch with "your inter-self" whatever that means?


----------



## Shero (Nov 17, 2021)

To anyone thinking of travel:

1. Do your own research
2. Do NOT listen to any negative people.
3. Especially those who tell you what their 'friend 'said!
4. Use a reputable company
5. Make sure all your vaccinations are in order
8. Have travel insurance
9. Life is not a dress rehearsal it is the real thing, so go before you cannot go!!!
10, Repeat # 2.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

They swept the pyramids, hid the camels and the poor people so that Charles and Camilla can enjoy their Egyptian tour


----------

